# Beaver creek



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Took the mrs fishing from 815-10 at the res on the south end. We each had a bottom line out rigged with nightcrawler. Bite was slow but we both managed to land nice clean cats at same time both about 18” or so. Had a couple other swings and misses on the bottom. I was casting a bitsy minnow in baby bass color while “waiting” for the bottom rig. Missed a hard thump and caught two other fish a small hybrid sunfish maybe 5” and a bluegill about 7 1/2”. The bluegill were busting along the edge lines everywhere. Beautiful calm evening to get out and enjoy.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Good deal! I keep thinking i am gonna head over there and end up doing other things. Those cats sure are fun!


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Yeah she’s been wanting to get out for a while and catch something and it was a nice evening so what the heck. Was couple guys in a boat I think were having a decent catch rate trolling around from what I saw and they were still out trolling around when we left at 10. Was such a nice night this guy even came and scared her lol it popped up right beneath her pole he was good size


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Now that's a great evening out with the boss.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Went out last evening tight lining worms on the bottom and didn’t have one bite in 3 hours on bottom. Strange I thought but oh well I had a bitsy minnow and a road runner jig I was throwing on a different pole and managed about 15 or so fish. No keepers. Lots of 5-6” bluegill and 1 8-10” fat largemouth. Also noticed the largemouth were swimming in schools and busting baitfish around shore the entire time I was there. I seen multiple 12-15” fish along with a bunch of 4-10”ers swimming. Managed to take a picture of a couple decent 12”+ fish swimming right in front of me. Was a nice evening, a breeze picked up and made it not so hot and humid. Was hoping for a perch or two tight lining but they’ve been avoiding me there recently haha.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

At least no skunk. That water is nice and clean this year. Beaver always seems to stay dirty or green a lot of years.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Made it back to beaver creek this morning in the boat…..got a late start waiting on buddy to show up and didn’t set a line in water until about 830 so missed best part of the morning (need a more dependable fishing partner). Fished south shoreline area in 12-15ft water with crappie rigs and minnows from 830-10 bites were a plenty and fish finder was loaded. Fished 10-12 with 1 bite and not many fish on finder. Trolled around shoreline on south and west ends then back to boat ramp with flicker shads and had zero takers but was marking fish. Ended up with two 9” perch and a 11” and 10 1/2” crappie. All still swimming. Missed a bunch of bites when we first set up then nothing really once it got hotter. Wind was almost non existent and we were trying to drift so plan didn’t work out the greatest haha. Good day to get out hopefully be putting boat in the water more the next month or two with the cool down coming should make for a little better fishing than this heat.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

OK, Beaver Creek to me is in Lorain ... obviously this isn't ... where is this area?


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Beaver creek reservoir. Outside of Clyde/green springs Ohio area. Northwest Ohio


----------

